# 5bld +centre algs



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 11, 2016)

Can anyone plz link me a list of +centre algs for u2 method? I can't seem to find them. Thanks


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2016)

what's your buffer


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Can anyone plz link me a list of +centre algs for u2 method? I can't seem to find them. Thanks


they are pretty easy to figure out if you know the U2 method for x centers


----------



## Jacck (Dec 11, 2016)

Additional to x-centers you should have something for the top- and bottom-layer (if you want to solve only one center at the time):
(my buffer is UR and target is UL)

(l E l2 E' l) U2 (l E l2 E' l) // cycles UR, UL and DL (E means equitorial-slice from front to left)

(r' E r U r' E' r U) (r' E r U2 r' E' r U2) // cycles UR, UL and UB (if you do U' instead of U then its UF)

Well: there are faster algs, but these are pretty easy to learn.

And for the centers that are in your buffer-target-slice: you may have to put them away by a "u" or "d" first (and then solve them like the piece, they have gone to).

Go for it!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll dump my UB buffer UF target algs here I guess


Spoiler



UR: M u M' U' M u' M' u' M u M' U2 M u' M' U2
UF: U2
UL: M u M' U M u' M' u M u M' U2 M u' M' U2
LU: M' u M U2 M' u' M
LF: E' f' E f U2 f' E' f E
LD: M d M' U2 M d' M'
LB: f E2 f' U2 f E2 f'
FU: u M' u M U2 M' u' M u'
FR: f' E' f U2 f' E F
FD: d M d' M' U2 M d M' d'
FL: f E f' U2 f E' f'
RU: M' u' M U2 M' u M
RB: f' E2 f U2 f' E2 f
RD: M d' M' U2 M d M'
RF: E f E' f' U2 f E f' E'
BU: u M' u' M U2 M' u M u'
BL: f' E f U2 f E' f'
BD: d M d M' U2 M d' M' d'
BR: f E' f' U2 f E f'
DF: D2 M B2 d2 B2 M' U2 M B2 d2 B2 M' D2
DR: D M B2 d2 B2 M' U2 M B2 d2 B2 M' D'
DB: M B2 d2 B2 M' U2 M B2 d2 B2 M'
DL: D' M B2 d2 B2 M' U2 M B2 d2 B2 M' D


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 12, 2016)

If you are looking into 5BLD, you should already have understanding of how U2 works...
But here is a video I found.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 15, 2016)

thanks yeah ill get to 5bld later been struggling a lot with 4bld centers


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

Hope this video helps!


----------

